# Severe Weather 2014



## DDD (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm no Mexican but I will do my best. 

#1 severe weather hype machine in atlanta is up and running his trap about Monday.  I will keep an eye on it.  Right now the high pressure sliding off the east coast looks to keep things stable but may erode just enough to give us a shot at some severe. 

But come on....  Calling for super cells 5 days out is nothing more than hype. 

Make sure you have a weather radio and that the batteries are ready to go!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 2, 2014)

Will we also be get'n solar flare warnings?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Will we also be get'n solar flare warnings?



You can get those from the 3D Sun app.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 2, 2014)

You will do just fine DDD, and were PROUD to have you!
I was just gonna pull up the old SX weather thread due to your exact reason. GB said "super cells, tornado, etc." tonight at 6pm and I was gonna ask about it. See, your already on your game!

BTW, where did the messican go?


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 3, 2014)

Give me snow over this severe weather crap any day. The community 5 minutes down the road from me was decimated during the last tornado. I absolutely hate this time of the year. My son still has emotional issues when the clouds start gathering and it thunders.


----------



## orrb (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you DDD.  You are my weather guy..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking foward to it DDD. I'm sure you'll do good


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll be watching cause my dish will be out. You can count on that


----------



## DDD (Apr 3, 2014)

Right now Monday does look quite ominous. 

Long way to go before we get to Monday however. Much like a winter storm, hard to count your chickens at this distance.


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 3, 2014)

hey DDD, whats the rainfall totals likely to tally tomorrow? How much will NW GA near Rome collect? Trying to decide whether or not to try the Coosa after a rainfall the day before, that is if its heavy or not.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 3, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> hey DDD, whats the rainfall totals likely to tally tomorrow? How much will NW GA near Rome collect? Trying to decide whether or not to try the Coosa after a rainfall the day before, that is if its heavy or not.



I think your gunna have to watch Doppler closely!


----------



## MAC2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Greene728 said:


> You will do just fine DDD, and were PROUD to have you!
> I was just gonna pull up the old SX weather thread due to your exact reason. GB said "super cells, tornado, etc." tonight at 6pm and I was gonna ask about it. See, your already on your game!
> 
> BTW, where did the messican go?



He's wadin the creek.


----------



## MAC2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Are IMBY questions allowed now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2014)

Our neighbors out west got hammered with severe storms / tornadoes today. 
Prayers sent the folks affected by the storms.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Are IMBY questions allowed now?



For a small fee.....


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 3, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> He's wadin the creek.



I now know this thanks to a couple of good informative members round here. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 3, 2014)

DDD said:


> Right now Monday does look quite ominous.
> 
> Long way to go before we get to Monday however. Much like a winter storm, hard to count your chickens at this distance.



What's the timing looking like DDD?


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking ugly up near Chattanooga right now. Lots of lightning.


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 4, 2014)

DDD said:


> I'm no Mexican but I will do my best.
> 
> #1 severe weather hype machine in atlanta is up and running his trap about Monday.  I will keep an eye on it.  Right now the high pressure sliding off the east coast looks to keep things stable but may erode just enough to give us a shot at some severe.
> 
> ...



Thanks DDD , looking forward to hearing your knowledge and insight .


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 4, 2014)

sure has turned dark to my west in the last hour in Kennesaw. Hope it isnt a toad drownder, I want to slam some wjite bass in Rome tomorrow but it looks like thats the heaviest rain in the front, great, muddy river.....aint there a song that goes like that............muddy river............?????


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like most of it is done in my area. Sounds like Monday and Tuesday could get interesting as well.


----------



## savreds (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for pulling double duty DDD. Hope the Messican is doing well!!!


----------



## DDD (Apr 4, 2014)

I have talked with the Mexican via text message today and he thinks that Monday looks rather nasty but the specifics are still cloudy. I sort of think that the east side of the state will not be as bad as the west side of the state because of the CAD. 

I have a semi busy weekend but I will post some tonight and some tomorrow night and definitely some Sunday night for your reading pleasure.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks DDD. I hope we end up with rain to knock down some pollen. Just not the severe variety.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 5, 2014)

DDD said:


> I have talked with the Mexican via text message today and he thinks that Monday looks rather nasty but the specifics are still cloudy. I sort of think that the east side of the state will not be as bad as the west side of the state because of the CAD.
> 
> I have a semi busy weekend but I will post some tonight and some tomorrow night and definitely some Sunday night for your reading pleasure.



The messican sent me a video update.


----------



## DDD (Apr 5, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> The messican sent me a video update.




That's why I text him.

Good Lawd.


----------



## DDD (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking over the latest models and waiting on the latest run of the GFS to run out... seems the CAD prone areas will be spared the nasty stuff.  I would say This includes Atlanta and possibly even down to Columbus.  The NAM and EURO erode the CAD pretty quickly thus showing the atmosphere really unstable.  

However, the GFS holds onto the CAD, which means the air will be really stable.  I would say south of Macon though, it could be rough and over to Alabama will be rough too.

The big story this weekend in my opinion as it stands right now is the rain.  We will have a lot of rain fall out of the sky between tomorrow afternoon and Monday night.  For me, that is a good thing.  It will wash a lot of the yellow junk down the drain.

Look back at what I stated in the very first post of this thread.  Screaming super cells and tornadoes 5 days out and getting on t.v. and saying "I'm really worried about Monday night" on Wednesday night is nothing more than hyping a new's teams ratings.  I personally don't like it for one reason.  It causes people to not pay attention.

When you cry wolf and hype the severe weather all the time, people get to where they don't pay any attention.  So when it IS important to pay attention, they don't.  I wish they would get on t.v. and just simply say, "As for the long range, there is some potential according to some of the models for some severe wx 5 days out, please tune in from time to time as we get closer and make sure your weather radios have fresh batteries and be weather aware in the coming days."


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2014)

I want some thunderstorms!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 6, 2014)

Watching patiently. Looks like heavy rain mostly. Which figures cause we just had 82 tons of gravel delivered.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well stated triple D. My 9 year old son was literally in tears Friday morning as the storms were coming in. All the weather forecasters hyping it up didn't help. He has a lot of emotional scars from the tornados a few years back. All the crying wolf just gets to him.


----------



## DDD (Apr 6, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Well stated triple D. My 9 year old son was literally in tears Friday morning as the storms were coming in. All the weather forecasters hyping it up didn't help. He has a lot of emotional scars from the tornados a few years back. All the crying wolf just gets to him.



Read him some DDD. LOL. It will calm his fears of the scary dual dopler weather man an his super cell hype.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 7, 2014)

So much for erosion control!


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 7, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> So much for erosion control!



Read #29. I wanna puke!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2014)

Any one want to come work in my yard with me today?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2014)

Heads up! 

The National Weather Service in Tallahassee has issued a

* Tornado Warning for...
Berrien County in south central Georgia...
Irwin County in south central Georgia...
this includes the city of Ocilla...
northeastern Tift County in south central Georgia...

* until 215 PM EDT

* at 143 PM EDT... a developing tornado has been detected by the
National Weather Service 9 miles southwest of Mystic... or 7 miles
northeast of Tifton... moving east at 40 mph.

* Other locations in the warning include but are not limited to
Pinetta... Gladys... Holt and Wray.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Take cover now! Leave Mobile homes and vehicles for safer structures.
Get to the lowest floor and put as many walls between you and the
tornado as possible.


Lat... Lon 3164 8301 3160 8305 3156 8305 3149 8310
      3147 8312 3146 8314 3144 8313 3140 8314
      3148 8349 3161 8349 3168 8300
time... Mot... loc 1749z 273deg 34kt 3154 8339


9-Fournier


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2014)

More heads up:

Tornado Warning
Statement as of 2:36 PM EDT on April 07, 2014

... A Tornado Warning remains in effect until 300 PM EDT for Coffee
County...

At 237 PM EDT... National Weather Service meteorologists continued to
track a tornado. This tornado was located near Douglas... moving east
at 40 mph.

Other locations in the warning include but are not limited to West
Green and Nicholls.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

When a Tornado Warning is issued based on Doppler radar... it means
that strong rotation has been detected in the storm. A tornado may
already be on the ground... or is expected to develop shortly. If you
are in the path of this dangerous storm... move indoors and to the
lowest level of the building. Stay away from windows. If driving... do
not seek shelter under a Highway overpass.

Seek shelter on the lowest floor of the building in an interior
hallway or room such as a closet. Use blankets or pillows to cover
your body and always stay away from windows.

If in Mobile homes or vehicles... evacuate them and get inside a
substantial shelter. If no shelter is available... lie flat in the
nearest ditch or other low spot and cover your head with your hands.

Report severe weather or damage to the nearest law enforcement agency
or your County emergency management.

A Tornado Watch remains in effect until 900 PM EDT Monday evening for
northern Florida and southeast Georgia.


Lat... Lon 3152 8295 3165 8291 3168 8288 3167 8263
      3157 8263 3155 8260 3147 8260 3147 8263
      3136 8264 3136 8282 3141 8285 3140 8293
      3142 8296 3142 8304
time... Mot... loc 1837z 274deg 35kt 3151 8283


Hess


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2014)

Got a whole mess of severe thunderstorms in that squall line, too.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 11, 2014)

DDD, should we be concerned about Monday?


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 11, 2014)

Without a sombrero, I don't know if prognosticating more than 2 days out is possible. Even the folks at the SPC are up in the air at this point about Monday. Basically, their answer is.....Depends.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 12, 2014)

I never have liked Mondays!


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 13, 2014)

NOAA is starting scream about tomorrow into Tuesday now.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 13, 2014)

Alabama is the only heightened convection zone for the next couple of days, according to the good folks in Norman, OK.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 14, 2014)

snookdoctor said:


> Alabama is the only heightened convection zone for the next couple of days, according to the good folks in Norman, OK.



Ok, I take that back, because they changed their minds.
The SREF models are showing a chance of some turbulent weather late afternoon, through tomorrow.

If it is something to worry about, I'm sure Trey D will be along with some insight.

Just keep an eye on the sky.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 23, 2014)

this Sunday coming up looks to be nasty......

any info DDD?


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 23, 2014)

nickel back said:


> this Sunday coming up looks to be nasty......
> 
> any info DDD?



Where are you seeing that at?  I can't find anything that looks bad for Sunday.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2014)

Sunday looks fine


----------



## nickel back (Apr 23, 2014)

georgia357 said:


> Where are you seeing that at?  I can't find anything that looks bad for Sunday.



WxSynopsis on facebook, may not be here Sunday but a little to the west looks to get hit pretty good if all holds true


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel back said:


> WxSynopsis on facebook, may not be here Sunday but a little to the west looks to get hit pretty good if all holds true



yep might just be a Monday night into Tuesday morning event for the Atlanta area.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 24, 2014)

nickel back said:


> WxSynopsis on facebook, may not be here Sunday but a little to the west looks to get hit pretty good if all holds true




Well dang, sure didn't want to read that.  Thanks


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 24, 2014)

Hopefully the bad stuff will peter out before it gets here.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 24, 2014)

This month has been pretty calm so far up this way. Let's hope it continues. My automatic backup generator worked like a charm on the last power outage. SOOOO glad I finally pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2014)

I thought the experts in here would have updated this by now. 

Everything I'm reading on other forums suggests Al and Ga could be under the gun for strong storms and even tornadoes for next Tuesday and Wednesday!
Any of you pros have anything to add ?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 26, 2014)

Nobodys up go to bed


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Nobodys up go to bed



That's where your wrong.... All nighter


----------



## DDD (Apr 26, 2014)

Guys... need to start watching Tuesday and Wednesday.  All the nasty that is out west between Texas and Tennessee today and tomorrow is going to come our way Tuesday and Wednesday.

I am going to make a twitter account tonight for GON folks to follow weather tweets on.  I will link that on this page later tonight.

I will be tweeting thoughts leading up to that and retweeting important information as it rolls out.

I will update here as well, but twitter is faster and easier for me from my phone especially when I am at work.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks DDD   this is the time of the year Miguel was so good with the forecasting. Will he be posting discussion through your twitter acct to by chance


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 26, 2014)

I know Miguel has left the site but I am really surprised he has gone out like that.  I know he has a lot of friends here on this site that respect what he does and says as far as the weather goes among other things.  I just hope one day he decides to stop "wading the creek" and steps back up to the "camp fire".


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 26, 2014)

I know we're a couple of days out, but is this looking to be as bad as the breakout a couple of years ago?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I know we're a couple of days out, but is this looking to be as bad as the breakout a couple of years ago?



right now only God could answer that question! does this set up have potential for severe storms and possible tornadoes ... you betcha!

im sure if you were to ask the messican what he would do to be prepared in a severe weather situation like this, the first thing he would say is (get a weather radio). and have a plan for your family so that you all can be safe!


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys and Gals,

If you are on twitter, come follow me @gonweatherguy

I talked with the Mexican via text today and we both agree this has huge potential for Monday and Tuesday with a severe outbreak possible.

Tomorrow will be a good day to make sure you have batteries in the flashlights and a plan of what to do in the event a tornado hits your house.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2014)

Tjasnk


Thanks DDD, payin attention over here in tornado alley.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> Tjasnk
> 
> 
> Thanks DDD, payin attention over here in tornado alley.



Your in tornado alley?


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2014)

Really rough situation shaping up for Late Monday evening / Night into early Tuesday morning.  Simulated radar shows a very strong line of really severe storms taking shape for the NW GA area around 3-4AM Tuesday morning.  There will be severe storms out in front of that line that will fire up Monday night back over in Alabama and will push into NW GA early Tuesday morning.  

What is concerning is that the really severe wx looks to roll through the Marietta, all of metro ATL during rush hour Tuesday morning.  I don't like the timing at all for people in their cars... sitting in traffic on 75 south or 85south or I-20 west while severe storms that have tornadoes in them is not ideal at all.

Timing could still change but right now that is how it looks.

The first graph is for Monday and the second graph is a graph that the NWS in ATL put out this morning.

Follow GON weather with tweets from me on twitter @gonweatherguy

It is easier for me to update and post things from my phone during the work hours.

It is also important for me to put this as I close this post out.  Just because you don't have a tornado on top of you, the potential with hail, straight line winds and lightning a storm with those components will do a lot of damage.  Some things that you should have laying around your house need to be organized by tomorrow night.  Flashlights with good batteries, a weather radio with fresh batteries and bicycle or motorcycle helmets.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 27, 2014)

Following you now, DDD. Thanks for the updates. I am clearing out the closet under our stairs that we use for a shelter. Generator is ready to roll. I pray that the system breaks up before it gets here.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Following you now, DDD. Thanks for the updates. I am clearing out the closet under our stairs that we use for a shelter. Generator is ready to roll. I pray that the system breaks up before it gets here.



Thanks!  I will use this page when winter wx rolls back in the winter time.  It will only contain weather information, nothing personal from me or any advertisements or self promotion.  This will be for all of Woody's folks.  I will always include S. GA as well.  

It will not be for just my back yard.  Spread the word... the more people that are weather aware the better.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for your dedication to keep the rest of us informed and safe. I'm one of your followers.  Well if this wasn't Woody's and Twitter wasn't involved that would sound kinda creepy.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2014)

There is a decent line of storms with some good lightning in them coming across Alabama now.  These are more like electrical storms.  These will not have any tornadic activity in them, just could be rough and they have a lot of rain pouring out of them.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 27, 2014)

DDD said:


> There is a decent line of storms with some good lightning in them coming across Alabama now.  These are more like electrical storms.  These will not have any tornadic activity in them, just could be rough and they have a lot of rain pouring out of them.



i'm watching the radar and a thin intense line just came out of no-where just east of Huntsville.  Those are the kind that scare me.


----------



## DDD (Apr 27, 2014)

Area forecast discussion
national weather service peachtree city ga
1036 pm edt sun apr 27 2014

...significant severe event still expected...

.update...

First wave of convection has passed to the ne of the area with
just a few strong storms this evening. Secondary convection moving
through extreme north georgia now as subtle perturbations in mean
flow result in enhanced activity. Expect this trend to continue
and increase through daybreak as additional shortwaves move
through and current likely representation in grids looks on
target.

As far as the main severe threat for our area...trends in models is
for an earlier arrival with late monday evening now looking severe
over far nw corner and transitioning into the atlanta metro as
early as monday night now. Although not nearly as impressive as
our neighbors to the west...sig tor values max out at 5 to 6 over
the northwest by 00z and maintain this into the north metro by
09z. Even halving this value as the nam12 is notoriously high in
its estimates gives us values conducive for the formation of
strong tornadoes. Have added severe verbiage to zones by inclusion
in grids and beefed up wording in products to include possible
strong long track tornadoes across nw portions of the state.

That last sentence is not what you want to see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2014)

ttt


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2014)

well folks best be ready for the worse and hope for the best,lets all pray this goes away are at least dies out a little bit


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks, DDD! Following on twitter as well.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys, keep an eye on the sky today and tonight. Things could get ugly. Pray that the Lord watches over our area and keeps us safe. I see where lots of damage and some lives were lost in Arkansas yesterday.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 28, 2014)

I see Spann just posted this...this is not good news. 


James Spann
1 min · Birmingham, AL · 
PDS (Particularly dangerous situation) tornado watch about to be issued for parts of Northwest Alabama, and much of Mississippi...


----------



## Matt.M (Apr 28, 2014)

AJC's homepage is stating the severe chance is slight.  I wish people would think it's greater than slight.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Apr 28, 2014)

Flood watch
national weather service peachtree city ga
341 pm edt mon apr 28 2014


dade-walker-catoosa-whitfield-murray-fannin-gilmer-union-towns-
chattooga-gordon-pickens-dawson-lumpkin-white-floyd-bartow-
cherokee-forsyth-hall-banks-jackson-madison-polk-paulding-cobb-
north fulton-gwinnett-barrow-clarke-oconee-oglethorpe-wilkes-
haralson-carroll-douglas-south fulton-dekalb-rockdale-walton-
newton-morgan-greene-taliaferro-heard-coweta-fayette-clayton-
spalding-henry-butts-jasper-putnam-hancock-warren-troup-
meriwether-pike-upson-lamar-monroe-jones-baldwin-washington-
glascock-jefferson-harris-talbot-taylor-crawford-bibb-twiggs-
wilkinson-johnson-emanuel-muscogee-chattahoochee-marion-schley-
macon-peach-houston-bleckley-laurens-treutlen-stewart-webster-
sumter-dooly-crisp-pulaski-wilcox-dodge-telfair-wheeler-
montgomery-toombs-
including the cities of...calhoun...dahlonega...cleveland...
Rome...cartersville...gainesville...marietta...atlanta...
Lawrenceville...athens...carrollton...douglasville...east point...
Decatur...conyers...covington...newnan...peachtree city...
Griffin...milledgeville...macon...swainsboro...columbus...
Warner robins...dublin...lumpkin...americus...cordele...vidalia
341 pm edt mon apr 28 2014

...flood watch remains in effect from midnight edt tonight
through late wednesday night...

The flood watch continues for

* north and central georgia.

* from midnight edt tonight through late wednesday night

* widespread rainfall amounts of 3 to 5 inches are expected
  across north georgia and 1 to 3 inches are expected for
  central georgia.

* isolated flash flooding will be possible...mainly over north
  georgia...if the heavy rain repeatedly moves over the same
  area. Also...storm drains and ditches may become quickly
  clogged with debris and cause extensive street flooding and
  road ponding. Minor to potentially moderate flooding of some
  of the larger creeks and rivers is likely across the entire
  area.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A flood watch means there is a potential for flooding based on
current forecasts.

You should monitor later forecasts and be alert for possible
flood warnings. Those living in areas prone to flooding should be
prepared to take action should flooding develop.


----------



## todd03blown (Apr 28, 2014)

Big wedge tornado in Tupelo right now...Looked really big on the live shoots that TWC was broadcasting.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks to be getting "INTERESTING" at my house around 3-4 am Tuesday morning...

http://models.weatherbell.com/news/hrrr_current_se.gif


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright here is some bottom line facts:

1.  The shear which makes tornadoes really ramp up is not going to be as strong over GA as what is over MS and AL right now.

2.  Just because the shear is not on full tilt does not mean we will not have damaging tornadoes, straight line winds, damaging hail and torrential rain.

3.  Timing:  This will not hit most of GA until 5-7AM.  Right during and before rush hour.

4.  We will get another round tomorrow night (Tuesday Night)  Personally, for me, I think GA will be in a bad spot come Tuesday evening.  Could be worse than what comes in the morning.

5.  Major rain fall.  Can't be emphasized how much rain is going to pour.


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2014)

NWS has adjusted their map for Tuesday.  Like I said, Tuesday is going to be rough for GA.


----------



## malak05 (Apr 28, 2014)

Storm cell just west of Lagrange is getting together fast maybe rotation


----------



## malak05 (Apr 28, 2014)

tornado warning heard county


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Alright here is some bottom line facts:
> 
> 1.  The shear which makes tornadoes really ramp up is not going to be as strong over GA as what is over MS and AL right now.
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 28, 2014)

Sirens going off in Lagrange. Storm went north though. The fish were biting in Heard Co. about an hour ago.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 28, 2014)

Tornado on the ground near Ware's Cross Roads/Corinth area.


----------



## Trigabby (Apr 28, 2014)

Hail in Villa Rica..  Pea sized..


----------



## Throwback (Apr 28, 2014)

Any word on damage in Troup county?

T


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 28, 2014)

The maps are showing watches and alerts for the upper 2/3 of the state. Is the far southern portion in the clear for severe weather?


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, a distinct bow on that storm just east of Jackson, Ms, if you just guys want to check the radar.


----------



## malak05 (Apr 28, 2014)

It seems to me that tonight and tomorrow morning won't be a walk in the park the event tomorrow afternoon will be much more worrisome for GA as that cold front will be approaching and the atmosphere will prime during day after first wave passes ala much like Mississippi today


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 28, 2014)

Please Lord watch over my family and my GON friends during this weather. Stay safe guys and stay alert.


----------



## btt202 (Apr 28, 2014)

Touch down at Ringer Ramp in West Point . It was put out on 11 Alive Atl.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 28, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Any word on damage in Troup county?
> 
> T



Yep seeing pictures on Facebook. Heard/Troup line took a pretty good hit it looks like it. Like the poster above said, around the Ringer/Potato Creek area.


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2014)

Tornado Emergency for Southern Tuscaloosa


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2014)

Storms in Alabama look to be catching their second wind.  Birmingham and Tuscaloosa both under the gun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 28, 2014)

Multiple tornadoes on the ground in AL.  Hopefully this line weakens before it gets to GA!


----------



## malak05 (Apr 28, 2014)

DDD said:


> Storms in Alabama look to be catching their second wind.  Birmingham and Tuscaloosa both under the gun.



I wonder if they will hold together as the track if so watch out from Haralson north thru Catoosa


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 28, 2014)

batten down the hatches boys and girls. Alabama is getting a bad pile of storms. Stay safe and alert. Sleep with one eye peeled and one ear bent. Why does this stuff have to be so bad, useless!


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2014)

malak05 said:


> I wonder if they will hold together as the track if so watch out from Haralson north thru Catoosa



I am looking at the low level wind shear and I do not like it one bit.  This would give support to keep these storms twisting.

Going to have to keep that weather radio in the on position.


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is the simulated radar for tomorrow night.  When this band goes by early in the morning, this will be the next round for Tuesday night.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 28, 2014)

This stinks! Thanks for the updates DDD!


----------



## Swamp Angel (Apr 29, 2014)

DDD said:


> Alright here is some bottom line facts:
> 
> 1.  The shear which makes tornadoes really ramp up is not going to be as strong over GA as what is over MS and AL right now.
> 
> ...



Triple D, I am completely impressed and have set up NGTO's twitter account to follow you "@gonweatherguy". We so often see too much sensationalism in every facet of news, including the weather. (Heck! Have you even looked at The Weather Channel website lately? They cover durned near everything _but_ the weather!)

Anyway,just wanted to say thanks for the explanations and prognoses regarding the weather. I think you and Kirk Mellish have become my two "go to" guys when it comes to accuracy regarding the weather as opposed to "alarmist". (The story of _The Boy Who Cried Wolf_ is still as true today as it ever was, and contributed significantly to the disaster in New Orleans in 2005 when Katrina's storm surge compromised Mary Landreau's levees around Ponchartrain.)

Two thumbs up, and much thanks much for your dedication to realistic and relevant forecasts!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 29, 2014)

Storms weren't very strong this morning, but as DDD stated this afternoon looks much worse.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 29, 2014)

Stay safe today, guys. I heard earlier that round 2 could be even worse than last night. We were right in the track of the tornado that touched down in Slygo, but it shifted NE towards Soddy Daisy and Middle Valley.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 29, 2014)

Al Roker is in Kimberly, Alabama. I have a lot of relatives in this town and own a rental home there as well. The main church, fire department and city hall were all destroyed. I have massive oaks on this property and even though it was only an eighth of a mile away I had no damage. This is a wonderful small town 20 miles north of Birmingham off I 65 and US 31. Please include these nice folks as well as all who suffered damage and loss in your prayers.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone hearing info about later today? The GONweatherman twitter feed is very quiet right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm hoping the cool cloudy conditions will take away some of the fuel for the stuff later tonight.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 29, 2014)

I thought cold fronts lead to more severe weather? Hope that's not the case.


----------



## keithsto (Apr 29, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I thought cold fronts lead to more severe weather? Hope that's not the case.



They do, when they are running into warm, moist air.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like its most gonna be bad in south ga?


----------



## malak05 (Apr 29, 2014)

Keeping up with DDD on Twitter... Looks like a second low just west of Mississippi is driving up the moisture and with the clearing clouds in N. AL/MS/GA looks like the pieces are starting to show on the border...


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 29, 2014)

It going to be an interesting night, sun coming out, rising temps and dew points.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Apr 29, 2014)

Can someone post a link to his twitter page? When I google "@gonweatherguy" all that comes up is this thread.


----------



## malak05 (Apr 29, 2014)

https://twitter.com/gonweatherguy


----------



## Resica (Apr 29, 2014)

42 with rain and a wind chill of 35 here. Good luck with the severe weather down there.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 29, 2014)

Well this turned into a dud!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2014)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Well this turned into a dud!



but think of all the people that tuned in to the weather channel and saw their sponsor's ads!

T


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 29, 2014)

Rockdale Buck said:


> Well this turned into a dud!


Thank Goodness!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 29, 2014)

From wat it looks like the weather has went from bad to just rain or. What?


----------



## DDD (Apr 29, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> From wat it looks like the weather has went from bad to just rain or. What?



Convection on the coast has been robbing storm development up stream.  

It actually happens a lot of times in winter storms. It can make a weatherman look dumb and when it happens in the winter I want to pull my hair out.  I won't complain about this. It's keeping things from twisting and blowing.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 29, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> From wat it looks like the weather has went from bad to just rain or. What?



They literally have no idea. T


----------



## DDD (Apr 29, 2014)

I appreciate all the followers on twitter, sorry I was not able to post more today here and on twitter.  

Today was an absolute crazy day at work.  They are bringing me a new machine tomorrow and I had to clear out some area in my department to hold it.  

I didn't have a lot of time to sit behind the computer and monitor what was shaking.


One funny thing from today though... I went to leave the dentist office this afternoon and one of the hygienist says... "ummm... So are you DDD on Woody's?"  (My head started swelling)  Somehow she was able to put it together...  

LOL...  It always makes me laugh when someone ask me that...  I appreciate the props.  

Big props to the Mexican.  He learned me a lot about the severe weather and I continue to learn from the young man.


----------



## DDD (Apr 29, 2014)

Swamp Angel said:


> Triple D, I am completely impressed and have set up NGTO's twitter account to follow you "@gonweatherguy". We so often see too much sensationalism in every facet of news, including the weather. (Heck! Have you even looked at The Weather Channel website lately? They cover durned near everything _but_ the weather!)
> 
> Anyway,just wanted to say thanks for the explanations and prognoses regarding the weather. I think you and Kirk Mellish have become my two "go to" guys when it comes to accuracy regarding the weather as opposed to "alarmist". (The story of _The Boy Who Cried Wolf_ is still as true today as it ever was, and contributed significantly to the disaster in New Orleans in 2005 when Katrina's storm surge compromised Mary Landreau's levees around Ponchartrain.)
> 
> Two thumbs up, and much thanks much for your dedication to realistic and relevant forecasts!



Thank you very much!

I don't always get it right, but I give it the old college try.

I didn't see the convection on the coast robbing us up stream.  I really thought the storms would hold together better last night... I missed that.

The weather is not a given and it does what it wants sometimes.

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 30, 2014)

DDD, do any long range (30 days and beyond) forecasts indicate that this may be a rough tornado season for us, or in your opinion, was this probably our most dangerous time?


----------



## DDD (Apr 30, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> DDD, do any long range (30 days and beyond) forecasts indicate that this may be a rough tornado season for us, or in your opinion, was this probably our most dangerous time?



First things first... the GFS only goes out 16 days.  Most models are only good out to three days as far as trying to live by them.

Second, the weather is going to be absolutely awesome for the next 7-9 days. 

Third, the GFS has a powerful system moving in to our area a week from Saturday afternoon.  Pretty impressive coming out of Texas, it loses some steam as it approaches Georgia but is still really strong.

Will be worth watching to see if it keeps that idea... if it keeps the idea around we will have to watch what ingredients come in to play.


----------



## DDD (Apr 30, 2014)

Coming out of Texas


----------



## Seth carter (May 1, 2014)

What about the storm coming in?


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> What about the storm coming in?



what storm?


----------



## Seth carter (May 1, 2014)

Nvm its just rain it was red on the radar


----------



## smokey30725 (May 5, 2014)

This coming weekend is showing up all thunderstorms and rain for at least the following 4 or 5 days on the WRCB weather app. Hope none of it turns severe.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 8, 2014)

I need some rain IMFY !


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2014)

We sure need a good soaker here in west Georgia! No wind, please.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 14, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> I need some rain IMFY !



Here ya go mister!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Here ya go mister!





Yup.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2014)

Been raining here for several hours now


----------



## Seth carter (May 15, 2014)

Lots of it


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2014)

I hope it rains all day!!! it sure makes for some good sleep when it does!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope it rains all day!!! it sure makes for some good sleep when it does!



That's exactly what I was thinking............as I drug my butt out of bed this morning at a few minutes after 6........


----------



## DDD (May 18, 2014)

I would like to report that there was no severe weather in Jamaica, Grand Cayman or Cozumel this past week.  The weather here I hear was a little rough on Thursday, I hope everyone was ok.  My daughter's school actually had some wind damage that damaged a roof.

Did I mention the Caribbean was awesome?


----------



## crackerdave (May 18, 2014)

Glad you got to go, DDD!


----------



## georgia357 (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like an good trip, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 19, 2014)

Sounds like things are going to be quiet around here for a little while. I can live with that.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 5, 2014)

Heads up NWGa !A wads a comming!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I hope at least some of the rain makes it to Sharpsburg. All of the recent storms have bypassed us and we really need some rain. Especially since I just put down some sod. I even tried washing my car, and still no rain.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like some nasty stuff in NW GA tonight-keep your heads up.


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 5, 2014)

*bad storm rolling through Kennesaww*

coming right over the house now!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 5, 2014)

I just brought the wife and 2 little girls to the basement.  We had a bad cell come through and it looked like a tornado was starting to form.  North Forsyth/Dawsonville.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 5, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I just brought the wife and 2 little girls to the basement.  We had a bad cell come through and it looked like a tornado was starting to form.  North Forsyth/Dawsonville.



At least 2 lightnimg strikes could be felt through the county!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 6, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I just brought the wife and 2 little girls to the basement.  We had a bad cell come through and it looked like a tornado was starting to form.  North Forsyth/Dawsonville.


I saw it. I was heading to coon club. Going up 9 in river bottoms. Looked tornadoey to me. Straight down river. You could see it was light then a dark section kinda triangled down out of site toward ground. Looked real bad. By 9:30 it was all gone. So we turned the ol hounds loose


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 7, 2014)

Some rough stuff over North Alabama and middle Tennessee, is it going to hold together and hit north Ga?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 10, 2014)

Dang its windy in the 30028.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 10, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Dang its windy in the 30028.



It blew through here 30534, I had to batten down the hatches and close the coop up.  It's still storming now.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> It blew through here 30534, I had to batten down the hatches and close the coop up.  It's still storming now.



My chickens hunkered down UNDER the coop instead of going in!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 10, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My chickens hunkered down UNDER the coop instead of going in!



The leader told them to stay put.  The leader is generally the stupidest but the rest follow.  . Now that I typed that it fits humans too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2014)

Pretty heavy line of stuff came through here about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> The leader told them to stay put.  The leader is generally the stupidest but the rest follow.  . Now that I typed that it fits humans too.



 so true!


----------



## DDD (Jul 8, 2014)

Someone go outside and wash your truck tonight so it will rain tomorrow!  

I just got through throwing fertilizer on the yard.  She needs some of God's water.  Sure beats having to run the sprinklers.


----------



## DDD (Jul 8, 2014)

Also, have I mentioned I have missed you guys?


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome back, I figured you were auditioning for Ken Cooks job.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 9, 2014)

DDD said:


> Also, have I mentioned I have missed you guys?



We've missed you, brother! Man, am I ever ready for fall! It's so humid up here that it feels like you are walking into a sauna every day when I leave the house.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome back DDD. It was 77 in the 30078 at 6 this morning.
I have been doing a rain dance for my farm,but so far not luck, I must be doing it wrong.


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2014)

georgia357 said:


> Welcome back, I figured you were auditioning for Ken Cooks job.



I would be glad to take his place. I would keep it interesting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2014)

DDD said:


> I would be glad to take his place. I would keep it interesting.



AND so much easier on the eye.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2014)

It winter time yet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> It winter time yet?


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND so much easier on the eye.



You might be the only one in that group!


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> It winter time yet?



I keep seeing all the commercials for football.  You know it's just a matter of time.  Summer will peak in the next few weeks... we will drag through August and then boom!  It will be fall and winter!


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 9, 2014)

DDD said:


> I keep seeing all the commercials for football.  You know it's just a matter of time.  Summer will peak in the next few weeks... we will drag through August and then boom!  It will be fall and winter!



Yeah Baby !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2014)

DDD said:


> I keep seeing all the commercials for football.  You know it's just a matter of time.  Summer will peak in the next few weeks... we will drag through August and then boom!  It will be fall and winter!


I think its gonna be a early fall. Just from signs Ive seen.Deer racks almost fully grown first of july. Garden stuff really laying it out. I heard catydids(sp) in mid june. Then I done seen a wooly worm last week crossing the blacktop. That was the real sign but he was all red


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I think its gonna be a early fall. Just from signs Ive seen.Deer racks almost fully grown first of july. Garden stuff really laying it out. I heard catydids(sp) in mid june. Then I done seen a wooly worm last week crossing the blacktop. *That was the real sign but he was all red*



What does it mean?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 9, 2014)

Means its gonna get cold quicker this yr. Liable to frost earlier. Could snow a time or 2.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2014)

DDD said:


> I would be glad to take his place. I would keep it interesting.



So, put a tape together and go for it.

I made DDD believers out of the girls in my office last winter. Every day it was "What does DDD say is going to happen". I got tired of sending them links to the threads so you replacing Ken would be a huge drop in my workload come January. Help a brutha' out here.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 9, 2014)

"And now with your Wakeup Weather Forecast  - Dacula Deer Dropper".


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2014)

elfiii said:


> So, put a tape together and go for it.
> 
> I made DDD believers out of the girls in my office last winter. Every day it was "What does DDD say is going to happen". I got tired of sending them links to the threads so you replacing Ken would be a huge drop in my workload come January. Help a brutha' out here.



Listen, I was creating team building within your office... if I get on the air waves, I will kill that!


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> "And now with your Wakeup Weather Forecast  - Dacula Deer Dropper".



"Hey, it's time to roll your hiney's out of bed, get to work, quit living on the government and enjoy that chamber of commerce day on tap today.  If you are taking PTO to fish today, please send my personal invite to your fishing hole to DDD@foxfive.com"


----------



## DDD (Jul 9, 2014)

Thunder is rolling here in Dacula.  Really didn't expect a late night thunder boomer, but if you can get enough lift, you can get yourself wet.


----------



## Atlsooner (Jul 11, 2014)

DDD....what's the deal with this cool weather coming in next week in the northern part of the US. Do you think it will dip down this far south? Saying it could be record lows in some places.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 11, 2014)

I told yall winter was coming early.


----------



## Atlsooner (Jul 11, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I told yall winter was coming early.



That you did Dawg.


----------



## DDD (Jul 14, 2014)

Big nasty cell moving into Gwinnett county.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah, I'm in Duluth and the thunder was pretty extreme sounding. 

I saw on WxSouth that there is supposed to be a polar vortex again soon that will bring vastly cooler temps. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 14, 2014)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, I'm in Duluth and the thunder was pretty extreme sounding.
> 
> I saw on WxSouth that there is supposed to be a polar vortex again soon that will bring vastly cooler temps. Any thoughts on that?



global warming


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 14, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> global warming



Not enough data points about our climate to provide a concise understanding, most likely.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 14, 2014)

Where that cool weather? Im bout to burn up.


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cool...Hot......We just need some RAIN.  Crops are stressing and the irrigation systems are running.  I certainly hope the high probability tomorrow holds true.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2014)

fireman401 said:


> Cool...Hot......We just need some RAIN.  Crops are stressing and the irrigation systems are running.  I certainly hope the high probability tomorrow holds true.



I'm hoping too! But its gone from 60% down to 40%.


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 14, 2014)

We are holding at am 80% in Pinehurst....hoping it holds true!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 15, 2014)

10% at 1PM
0% at 2PM
90% at 3PM

Methinks they have no idea what's going to go on.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 15, 2014)

Now 0-0-5 for the same time period.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 15, 2014)

If its gunna happen, it will be in the next hr or2!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 15, 2014)

Rained fri and yesterday and last night at my house


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 15, 2014)

Seriously underwhelmed so far.


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 16, 2014)

We got ours!!!!!!! 1.6" on average for the area.  Back in business for about a week, then looking for another one.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 16, 2014)

We got nothing in Sharpsburg, near Newnan. It rained to the north and west of us, skipped us and then rained to the east and south of us. This is getting to be a regular occurrence.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2014)

Bob Shaw said:


> We got nothing in Sharpsburg, near Newnan. It rained to the north and west of us, skipped us and then rained to the east and south of us. This is getting to be a regular occurrence.



The same IMBY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2014)

Locals are saying cooler temps again next week! It's not winter weather but if it is anything like the last cool snap..... I will take it!!!!


----------



## DDD (Jul 22, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Locals are saying cooler temps again next week! It's not winter weather but if it is anything like the last cool snap..... I will take it!!!!



Yes and Yes. 

Pattern looks loaded for cool snap after cool snap. 

For the sake of dove hunters and bow hunters everywhere I hope it continues. 

It will be good and hot this weekend but will give way to a cool snap next week.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 22, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> Pattern looks loaded for cool snap after cool snap.
> 
> ...



Thanks DDD! Dedicated, determined, and dependable!


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 22, 2014)

DDD said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> Pattern looks loaded for cool snap after cool snap.
> 
> ...



So, we're going to go from spring to fall this year?   I ain't seen hardly any summer yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2014)

georgia357 said:


> So, we're going to go from spring to fall this year?   I ain't seen hardly any summer yet.



And this is a problem because.....?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2014)

Muggy in North Paulding this morning. I'm ready for a high in the mid 40s.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm defiantly ready for some cooler temps as well.  Hope we can get some nice snowfall this year like last winter.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 23, 2014)

Now, now, you guys are going to raise the ire of the "It's SOOO cold, I can't wait for summer" crowd, lol. I must say though, it's been muggy but it hasn't been oppressively hot so far. Hope the cool pattern truly shows up next week! Bring on the first frost!!! I am a little tired of being soaking wet with sweat just by walking outside into the humidity.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 23, 2014)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...st-2014-2015-georgia-winter-outlook?groupid=2 

Thought this was interesting


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 7, 2014)

Anybody looking for a rain besides me?


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 7, 2014)

Weather nerd buddy of mine said that the mild wet summer that we've had is gonna blow up with severe like supercells that we would normally have in the spring due to warmer air trying to make it's way in.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 8, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> Weather nerd buddy of mine said that the mild wet summer that we've had is gonna blow up with severe like supercells that we would normally have in the spring due to warmer air trying to make it's way in.



would love to hear DDD's take on this.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 8, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> would love to hear DDD's take on this.



I want the Mexican to chime in.  I miss my old amigo.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Aug 8, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I want the Mexican to chime in.  I miss my old amigo.



Hear, hear. I could go for cervezas with Cervantes myself.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 8, 2014)

We need a flare or spotlight or something that we can shine into the night sky to call DDD to action! To the Weathermobile, Triple D!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2014)

prayers for everyone as these storms move east over the next 2 days. 
I sure miss the old days when we had the messican and triple D's updating us!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 13, 2014)

Where did DDD go?


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Oct 13, 2014)

He said he can't get on here as much with the way his job is going now. On the other hand looks like a big threat of strait line winds on the way


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2014)

These late night storms are real dangerous,because so many people are asleep.I  try to stay awake so I can call family and friends if it gets bad.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 13, 2014)

I will make it without triple D thru tornado's, but am marching straight to his employer to protest if he isn't doing his Woody's Weather man job come winter weather time.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2014)

realy hate bad weather looks like no sleep for me


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2014)

No sleep here,either.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> No sleep here,either.


looks like its moving north a good bit maybe it will slip by


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 14, 2014)

Hope so!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hope everyone is OK this morning. We made it through with just a ton of rain. Wife's cousin down near Cullman, AL called yesterday and said a tornado came through and picked up and dropped a huge tree right on top of their new house.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok so whats all this jibberish I see the Mets on tv talking about for Sunday?


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 19, 2014)

biggtruxx said:


> Ok so whats all this jibberish I see the Mets on tv talking about for Sunday?




I'm not liking what little bit I heard about it.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 19, 2014)

hearing nasty stuff is headed our way. local forecasts don't show anything other than thunderstorms right now, though.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone hearing any updates?


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 20, 2014)

The latest from our buddy DDD on twitter:

System coming in Sunday does not look as severe as it did 24 hours ago. Looks like a good rain for now. 6 - 7 day cycle.

Thanks DDD!


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 21, 2014)

Another DDD anouncement via Twitter:

"The worst of the severe weather potential for Sunday and Monday is south of Macon."

Everyone stay safe out there. Thanks again, DDD, or should I say your alter-ego, GON Weather Guy!


----------



## DDD (Nov 21, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Another DDD anouncement via Twitter:
> 
> "The worst of the severe weather potential for Sunday and Monday is south of Macon."
> 
> Everyone stay safe out there. Thanks again, DDD, or should I say your alter-ego, GON Weather Guy!



No problem.

I have come up with a new name for one of our local TV Mets up here in ATL "Chief Hype Meteorologist".  They were hyping this system like mad all week and I never saw anything for the northern portion of GA and quite frankly I think the "severe" limits will be straight line winds and heavy down pours south of Macon.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2014)

DDD said:


> No problem.
> 
> I have come up with a new name for one of our local TV Mets up here in ATL "Chief Hype Meteorologist".  They were hyping this system like mad all week and I never saw anything for the northern portion of GA and quite frankly I think the "severe" limits will be straight line winds and heavy down pours south of Macon.



Careful DDD. They are watching you.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 22, 2014)

Good my food plots need it


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2014)

We`re in near drought conditions around here and need the rain, but we sure don`t need any bad weather.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Nov 24, 2014)

I drove through that today, and there were some pretty good downpours and wind, but, nothing severe, at least where I was on I-75. We hit it North of Valosta, and was out of it south of Vienna.


----------

